# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Women's Football

## Footie_Chick

I'm writing an essay about sport in society and i'm focusing on Women's Football, I was just wondering what everyones opinion was about this. Do you think it's right that they are allowed to play?? Do you think it will every be as popular as the men's game?? How do you think it could be improved?? Do you think the media has effects on the way it is potrayed?? 
Any help would be great guys!!!!

----------


## Katy

I never really thought that it was such a big game until i watched the FA cup Final between Arsenal and  i think it was Leeds and it was really exciting. I feel theres more skill in it as the woman are less strong and therefore cannot resort to route 1. It was really exciting. I thought that it got a really good reception when the England team were playing at COms and it got quite a big crowd so in that sense i dont see why it cant become popular. It will never be as big as the mens game as that has all the history and to be honest has been ruined by all the money involved now. I think they definitly have a right to play like they do in any sport.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The only time I see woman's football on the TV is when it's the woman's FA Cup final.  My daughter is 8 and she plays for the p4 school football team there are 3 girls in the team and the coaches give the girls an equal part the same as the boys in the team when playing in a match on a saturday morning, there was a match played a couple of saturdays ago and Marley was the only girl in her school team and there was one girl playing in the other team and she scored the winning goal. Well done to her.

If there is a lot of woman interested in playing on a regular basis then I don't know why there isn't more done to encourage woman to join a football team.  It's a great way to exercise and you get lots of fresh air at the same time.

----------

